# Kurse eplan,SPS IM Kreis Köln, Düsseldorf



## Geims (14 Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
vileicht kennst jemand einen guten Kurs SPS, EPLAN im Kreis Köln, Düsseldorf?


----------



## Grollmus (16 Februar 2009)

*SIMATIC Kurse in Mönchengladbach*

Hallo Geims,

wir bieten unsere SIMATIC Schulungen auch in Mönchengladbach an.

http://www.grollmus.de

Gruß

Eduard Grollmus


----------



## Geims (16 Februar 2009)

Danke für die Information


----------

